# Curry stain on leather



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody got any suggestions on how to remove a curry grease stain from a leather seat ?

After searching on here I'm thinking of Chemical Guys Stain remover, but like to know if this would be suitable for leather, or if anyone knows of any other product thats more suitable for leather.

Ta muchly..


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

I reckon blotting paper and a medium heat Iron..

Disclaimer : I've never tried this, it's simply a suggestion of what I would consider trying myself in this scenario.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

What sort of curry is it? If it is a chinese type curry you might be ok, but if it is an indian curry like a madras or jalfrezi then you are probably out of luck, i've seen them permanently stain kitchen work tops os your leather doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had a similar situation with a customers range rover. An indian takeaway had fallen over and covered areas of the seats. Nice cream leather interior now covered in this sauce and now it was a bright yellow colour. I used AS hazsafe and basically soaked pieces of paper towels and then just covered the affected areas. After a while the sauce seemed to be drawn out of the leather and seemed to be fine - hope this helps


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Most Indian curries have turmeric in them. This is a bugger to get out. Most of the time it doesn't come out of clothes, unless you soak them in boiling water.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

You have dye transfer on your leather from the spices in the curry. These are notoriously difficult to remove.
You should use products that have been specifically tested and formulated for leather and then the suppliers will be able to help with any problems that remain.

The deeper the dye has moved into the leather finish the harder it will be to remove but there are progressively stronger products that can safely be used. If these do not work then you can recolour the leather to get rid of any remaining stains.

Any stain remover that guarantees to remove stains on leather must contain a solvent and will potentially damage the finish on the leather whilst removing the dye and will require refinifhing. 

There is a very strong detergent cleaner that has been specifically formulated for this problem on leather.


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

judyb said:


> There is a very strong detergent cleaner that has been specifically formulated for this problem on leather.


Are you able to tell us what this detergent cleaner is/where to buy it?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Check out Judys products here
http://lttleathercare.com/product-category/auto-products/


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi 
I agree that curry stains are difficult to remove from leather, so you may find that the best option is to colour over the stain. We make products and kits that will allow you to do so, and we have a network of technician nationwide that could do that work for you. 
If you send me some photos of the problem areas, I will advise you accordingly on what products to use and what procedures to follow to restore your leather. 
[email protected]


----------

